# Towing a '96-'97 Altima GXE behind RV



## mr_goodbomb (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out whether I can tow this vehicle behind an RV to take on vacation. I looked through the manual and various other lit and found no answers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a manual trans, you can put it in neutral and flat tow it behind an RV. If you have an automatic trans, you would need to tow it using a tow dolly or trailer.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

I have towed a 95 and 98 Altima before, and both times I have used a Tow Bar. Although I to take the front bumper cover and reinforcement off, as well as the two brackets were the reinforcent grabs on from. 

In both cases I turn the key to the "ON" Position and I leave it in Neutral. Both cars were Automatic Transmission.


----------

